#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

## crai0cata

Download full+med

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: totolici

Delete  / 



*Thanks to instigatore*See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## busheler

Thank you very much!

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks so much

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## deny

the links is dead , pls upload again ...

----------


## sami22

thank you very much

----------


## fox3

crai0cata you really rock mate

----------


## md1856

the link is dead..please upload again...... thanks

----------


## Julio Canel

The link is dead..!
Please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## crai0cata

Link work

just remove ///  or this is it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password is write in the first post

----------


## mohamed_B

thank you very match for this, do you have VIP simulator?

----------


## lino2008

please the wellflo 2011 dont run in windows 7 64 bits

----------


## zlith

thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## Julio Canel

The licence file "wellflo.dat" causes the next errors
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## alyrasyid

Problem with Windows 7 ??? please confirm.

Rgds,

----------


## mohamed_B

for win 7 make propertie of application then choose windows  xp

----------


## ahmed abou zena

do you have tutorials for this software and can you solve licence error ??

----------


## rgerussia

Hello!

The link is dead! Please upload agiannn!! Pleassseee!!!
Thanks in advance!

----------


## doombuggy

Link is deleted..pls upload again. thanks

----------


## deny

Dear any body , can someone share the lic only..

many thankss

----------


## busheler

M*e*d8icine is here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## busheler

installer can down here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kenter

thanks thanks

----------


## Skystar

some one can reupload it please mediafire

----------


## rgerussia

PLs upload in 4shared again... Cant download from filepost.com...


Thanksss!See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## CrisRR

When i try to run WellFlo i recieve this message: "Checkout of "WELLFLO" failed. License file does not support this version. (-21,126)". I'm running it in Win XP 32 bits,  I already placed the wellflo.dat in the folder. Does anyone knows how to fix it? Thanks a lot.

----------


## duren_duren

the link is dead. please re-upload..

----------


## findaposition

please upload the license or med

----------


## wisdomxuhl

please upload the installer, thanks.

----------


## busheler

Tested
The downloand link  for in*s*taller and me*d*icine is still working as I posted

----------


## rahgoshafan

please upload 
link is dead

----------


## rgerussia

Here is the link I uploaded once again:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

@busheler: I check the file and see that only PAN SYSTEM in installer, no WELLFLO inside. COuld you pls check! Thanksss!!!

----------


## enava_11

the link is dead..please upload again...... thanks 
'Weatherford.Field.Office.2011.7z' is unavailable. This file was deleted

----------


## wisdomxuhl

> Here is the link I uploaded once again:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> @busheler: I check the file and see that only PAN SYSTEM in installer, no WELLFLO inside. COuld you pls check! Thanksss!!!



dear rgerussia:
  the link you posted is m-e-dicine file not installer file, please upload installer files, thanks in advance.

----------


## interactive

Hi all,

All of links file which you posted is not working, Pls re-upload 

Thank you very much!

----------


## busheler

enjoy here

part1: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## busheler

also can be touched here, enjoy!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## wisdomxuhl

Dear busheler:
  It's very kind of you to contribute the forum. 
thanks a lot.

----------


## rgerussia

Dear All!
I uploaded what I downloaded to my account and you can check it once agian!
@busheler: reg ur new upload, may you send the username and password for downloading from (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) ???
And I see that the fiel volume is the same as I downloaded so I dont that there is WELLFLO there inside or onyl PAN SYSTEM ??? PLs clarify! THANKSSSSS!!!

----------


## rgerussia

Once link more for all:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy!

----------


## wisdomxuhl

> Dear All!
> I uploaded what I downloaded to my account and you can check it once agian!
> @busheler: reg ur new upload, may you send the username and password for downloading from (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) ???
> And I see that the fiel volume is the same as I downloaded so I dont that there is WELLFLO there inside or onyl PAN SYSTEM ??? PLs clarify! THANKSSSSS!!!



if you install the installer, you will find it includes pansystem and wellflo in your computer.

----------


## Skystar

thanks a lot,
help me please en wellflo, pansystem work on win7 but wellflow, stop on starting

----------


## Skystar

thanks Mr rgerussia
the pass please

----------


## rgerussia

Hello!

Sorry that forgot the password. Here you go: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> thanks Mr rgerussia
> the pass please

----------


## rgerussia

@wisdomxuhl : Thanks!  I saw WELLFLO in setup procedure but I am using WELLFLO v 3.8 and WELLFLO 2010 so they didnt permit me to install it. I uninstalled all 2 version above and reinstall WF 2011 but couldnt do it... :Frown: . May you have any recommendation wisdomxuhl!???

----------


## doombuggy

Thanks for the share..but Wellflo is not working in Windows 7

----------


## smarteyes921

it says that file is deleted.....please tell me how to download it....................
waiting for response

----------


## Ruby

Can anybody load the license for all the products of Field office 2011 like ReO, PVTflex, Flow assurance etc?
Your help is highly appreciated.

----------


## Anwar_en

Hello.


Take this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## olevin

thanks a lot

----------


## sattarshnait

The link is dead again ...please upload

----------


## dontablon

The link is dead..!
Please upload again.
Thanks

----------


## Anwar_en

> The link is dead..!
> Please upload again.
> Thanks



This v. 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck

----------


## carlito666

the link is dead

----------


## Anwar_en

> the link is dead



I checked this links now, the work .

Pansystem2011+Wellflo 2011 (Install)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Lic for the two
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Note: Wellflo will install with pansystem , and to make it work with win 7, make the Compatibility to win xp

----------


## fredd_l56

hi my friend my name is Fredd, i can't download this file, i think it was deleted so can you upload it again please or can give the link please my e-mail adress is ff_gg@live.com.ar please

----------


## maradona

i cnt dow in this page, help mplease

----------


## yemenfalcon

I have downloaded the two links inside PSWF2011.txt  but the PanSystem and Wellflo could not run because of failure of license .The messages that I have received every time when I clicked on icons of  PanSystem 2011  and Wellflo 2011 are the following : 1) EPS LICENSE MANAGER : checked out of '' PANSYS_ANALYSIS'' failed .No such features exists.(-5,357) and when I press Yes to the message it gives another message that the appropriate license key could not be founded . 2) EPS LICENSE MANAGER : checked out of '' WELLFLO'' failed .No such features exists.(-5,357) and when I press Yes to the message it gives another message that the appropriate license key could not be founded .  Could you please share and upload the softwares and licenses again for WELLFLO and Pansystem 2011 and what are the installation steps that I need to follow in order to run programs successfully ? . 

Thanks for kind help and cooperation

----------


## yemenfalcon

Hello Anwar_en 

                     I have downloaded the two links inside PSWF2011.txt  but the PanSystem and Wellflo could not run because of failure of license .The messages that I have received every time when I clicked on icons of  PanSystem 2011  and Wellflo 2011 are the following : 1) EPS LICENSE MANAGER : checked out of '' PANSYS_ANALYSIS'' failed .No such features exists.(-5,357) and when I press Yes to the message it gives another message that the appropriate license key could not be founded . 2) EPS LICENSE MANAGER : checked out of '' WELLFLO'' failed .No such features exists.(-5,357) and when I press Yes to the message it gives another message that the appropriate license key could not be founded .  Could you please share and upload the softwares and licenses again for WELLFLO and Pansystem 2011 and what are the installation steps that I need to follow in order to run programs successfully ? . 

Thanks for kind help and cooperation

----------


## rchumpi

Hi Yemenfalcon

Before You Begin
This procedure has the following prerequisites:
 .NET Framework 3.5 must be installed for Weatherford field office 2011 or .NET Framework 4.0 must be installed for Weatherford field office 2011SP1.
Note: If you need to install .NET Framework 3.5 or 4.0, you can download it from the Customer Site.

Weatherford International has implemented version control for all products, which means that later versions of the software cannot be run with licenses for older versions. This version of WellFlo software requires a FlexLM license file containing a line with version 4.00  see below for an example.
FEATURE WELLFLO EPSLMGR 5.20 06-jun-2012 uncounted E5789A3B52DF 
              \ HOSTID=FLEXID=9-743c4490 ck=126

Regards

----------


## jrtn

it is the lic

# SERVER this_host ANY 5966
# VENDOR EPSLMGR
# USE_SERVER
#
INCREMENT COMPOSITIONAL_FLUID_MODELLING EPSLMGR 6.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted C5F89E058F42 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=167 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT DETAILED_COMPRESSOR EPSLMGR 6.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 442C8E948204 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=24 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT DYNALIFT EPSLMGR 6.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 5F2A150C7855 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=64 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT GAS_LIFT EPSLMGR 6.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 323DF4BD1856 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=120 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT INTERMITTENT_GAS_LIFT EPSLMGR 6.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 23B863E069C0 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=76 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT InfoMatrix EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted FFA9C756B30A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=112 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT FIELDFLO EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted CFD4476EAA2B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=147 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT FIELDFLO_ESP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted AD5B309A9EA9 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=164 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT FIELDFLO_GLV EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 3A231E90B19E HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=92 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANSCAN EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8E94F83A93A4 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=142 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANSYS EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted AB9B6106E564 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=125 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANSYS_ADVANCEDSIM EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 029D071B173B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=58 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANSYS_ANALYSIS EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 9832F04712F7 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=66 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANSYS_DATAPREP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0C4071E3AADF HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=133 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PanFlow EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted CA92D6369AE2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=112 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PanWizard EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7F49658082FE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=44 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANMESH EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 836AE63229DC HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=130 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANMESH_DATAPREP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted EBE464C4B0BD HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=142 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PANMESH_TEMPLATE_FILE EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted D84DBB37449F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=108 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT AMF EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 34D911553F1A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=72 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CRP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 2A87CC8921A2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=77 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT DGO EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted A8DD7C4E6344 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=153 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ESP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted F73C614D3596 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=167 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT FPP EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 86785A3422A2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=77 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT GFC EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted A08F13BF6280 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=136 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCO EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8D83CC1FCA18 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=111 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MFC EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0FAA1FADB454 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=135 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MATBAL EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8658A327E84F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=127 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT OSTORE EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0C548C5B53B2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=115 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT REO EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 27C222941B73 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=99 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT REO_DGO EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1930212747BE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=102 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT REO_FORECAST EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 29D7734F7D35 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=128 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT REO_ONLINE_APP EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 5D0ED38FAC25 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=135 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT REO_UNLIMITED_WELL EPSLMGR 6.30 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7A514E848D97 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=134 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT VPC EPSLMGR 4.00 01-feb-2020 uncounted 6B0AB50E0740 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=102 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT OLGA_SS_CORRELATION EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted C79038F7F08C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=160 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WellFlo EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 93A25AB63B4B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=128 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_COMP_FLUID_MODELLING EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 173162F3EFCF HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=158 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_ESP EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 04DE1A389923 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=150 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_GLV EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted B467ADC22C1E HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=156 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_ICD EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted E6182EACF917 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=146 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_JETPUMP EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 2EFDBF6AAB0A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=187 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_PCP EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted 6B7FC383D231 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=155 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WELLFLO_PLUNGERLIFT EPSLMGR 5.20 01-feb-2020 uncounted B203100AB1A3 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=52 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_CF_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted EC02EB6304A8 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=98 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_CF_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0484FF028864 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=111 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_CF_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 37621D64D202 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=54 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_CF_14 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 2ED05376CC08 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=113 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_CF_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted EEC471783606 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=90 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_VL_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B41793BDB19F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=108 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_VL_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 45217532AD4F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=75 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_VL_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 4BD48BF4B73D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=174 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT1_VL_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 95AD8FD88BE1 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=101 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted C850C449BF0C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=114 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted FF80887D23F0 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=94 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_21 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 74A69A5850E9 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=153 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B2262917BB3C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=146 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_28 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 54CFFD4BCFC0 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=164 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT ALTEC_AT2_CF_32 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 02675EED4F58 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=129 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_1_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B90359D90E0D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=118 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_1_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B5394832EF92 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=126 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_1_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CD69F44617BA HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=101 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_1_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 728144DACD95 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=60 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKF_12_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted BD175A4D3225 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=144 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKF_12_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 828656C92E31 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=146 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_MERLA_NM_16R_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1F04BE40CC5A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=109 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_MERLA_NM_16R_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0C7439BBCF63 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=132 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_MERLA_NM_16R_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CB664DE7770B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=109 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_MERLA_NM_16R_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 66486947E958 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=151 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 129A711987D8 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=128 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 841807E10B5C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=102 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_14 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 5D2125993760 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=85 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted A56AFB915B64 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=66 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_18 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 11A339D9B7F8 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=123 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKO_3_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 88011C7AD786 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=111 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKR_5_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted FDB6917B0E16 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=109 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKR_5_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0968C0043086 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=89 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKR_5_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 354D6494706E HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=100 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_DCR_DK_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 31E55F9B6147 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=87 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_DCR_DK_32 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 38934A65EDDF HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=152 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 458F34D16741 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=78 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 4F8320353F39 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=79 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B7CAA4C93534 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=107 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8B3B40CD7D8C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=107 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_28 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 30A8AC51B514 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=60 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_20_32 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F8A4C055FBEB HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=184 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKF_6_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1C780D29172F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=109 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKF_6_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 563664A28B11 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=91 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BKF_6_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D22F68A20B99 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=110 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8D4FCA5EC459 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=89 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1C979F7BB9E1 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=147 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 67B927F37D75 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=88 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_BK_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CB49AE9BD8E2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=172 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_LNM_31R_21 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 65D8CE27211D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=91 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_LNM_31R_25 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 84C08A5F11C9 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=104 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_LNM_31R_29 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CCB176772125 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=87 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_NOVA_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted C14583973EF4 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=133 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CAECD2CA0329 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=191 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8FFD26DA8331 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=183 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1C7B8FAFCBEF HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=186 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0A8873AFFBB7 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=177 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P1_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F84B3EBFA3B7 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=161 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P1_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 3C5D0ABB8F23 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=162 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P1_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7F00C57DD31F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=85 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_R_25P1_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted BDC831196FEB HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=105 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 4C32E2C5CC02 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=58 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7D40C867EE70 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=112 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_14 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 9546CE61D8BE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=53 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 13730473EACC HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=87 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_18 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 34AB9A8DC48A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=136 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 6CE51309B21C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=137 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_22 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 73DE11131C72 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=77 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_RDO_20_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 057F3F353E78 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=119 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_SRF_10_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F87871548451 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=80 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_SRF_10_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted CCDECFBF0001 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=187 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT CAMCO_SRF_10_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 961B0BBB3C9D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=141 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT JMI_JM_SOR_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 20DB82D8A596 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=83 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1L_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 83D31EF06A77 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=123 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1L_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted A2468CE04E33 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=126 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1L_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 03B520006E6B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=122 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1H_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted AFABB84002DF HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=152 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1H_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7AA4C4506217 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=90 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_RF_1H_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 835FF6F02E7B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=75 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMRRY_MACCO_JR_STD_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D40CC25E11AE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=117 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMRRY_MACCO_JR_STD_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted DC5EB391C51C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=153 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMRRY_MACCO_JR_STD_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted DC7597819574 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=85 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMRRY_MACCO_JR_STD_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 91BD64720DFE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=150 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_1_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted A51A7A9DBD2E HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=176 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_1_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 3D53C714F10A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=118 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_1_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7D4B93847122 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=150 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_2_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 577F4372163F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=104 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_2_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 2EB26FF24667 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=77 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MCMURRY_C_2_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8B7126E91695 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=125 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MERLA_N_17R_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted DB742592265D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=115 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MERLA_N_17R_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 01861932B6C5 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=82 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MERLA_N_17R_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7D3E18350E53 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=53 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MERLA_N_17R_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted ADF64C151ECB HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=212 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MERLA_N_17R_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D3B73790200F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=97 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_R_1D_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 566C32B5216E HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=73 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_R_1D_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0F4223EA2ADB HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=123 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_R_1D_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D8C8F706D203 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=149 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT MACCO_R_1D_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted E735DF9EAC02 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=78 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PDVSA_IPO EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 78D5AC8F678A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=145 START=01-Feb-2011


INCREMENT PDVSA_PPO EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 392E23942A71 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=57 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT PDVSA_ORIFICE EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 61FEF04B9C89 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=147 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_BUBBLES_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 9DB9F6D8FF0C HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=214 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_BUBBLES_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D5B7CB607A03 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=158 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_BUBBLES_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted D597CD5C7A01 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=132 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_BUBBLES_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 10CA79946A2D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=110 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_HRGLO_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 0C5CED38E5BD HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=141 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_HRGLO_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 5F5610A7A55B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=71 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_HRGLO_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 98D19CD7B5A3 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=95 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_HRGLO_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1CF5BDA8D9C5 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=160 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT SHELL_HRGLO_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F8908918192D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=94 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted C136C7E2B970 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=137 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 6E98E12A29E0 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=94 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 889F3592F170 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=81 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 43C15B97F468 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=105 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1B_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 97DD0EE2E28F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=146 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1B_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted A0B6EA9EA01D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=152 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1B_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 20B2A2D6EC89 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=124 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_1B_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 5A2643B2A514 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=49 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_2_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 39423023AE25 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=65 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_2_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 3B5EB42B66B5 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=89 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_2_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F56BBE70C581 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=162 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_2_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 6E5572687DD1 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=172 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_R_2_28 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 1DFCD650F551 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=153 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8911907FE7C6 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=45 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 70ABC900F8D1 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=166 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 91A38FC6B0CD HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=91 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 8BA9EBFAD815 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=170 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B69EC38E5EB8 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=106 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_1_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted C007AF22F6B0 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=135 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 4EB64543EC3F HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=168 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted C31C0000D9CE HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=89 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B4E8EEC6716A HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=165 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted BC5C4AFAB9D2 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=224 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 3FB946DE83BD HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=138 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted EA475242BB95 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=105 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_28 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 46F95E36635D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=144 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RDDK_2_32 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 48790AC20D44 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=166 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_8 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted FE0629F7D53B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=132 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 90E6AD61185B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=141 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted FB0CA1F54891 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=148 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_14 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted BF54C5193897 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=117 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_16 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted E562B90D287D HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=96 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_18 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted A8A0DD61C853 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=114 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_20 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted FFA2E1378B48 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=42 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_24 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 9FB9C93F2BA4 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=167 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_26 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 7542ED2B1B62 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=83 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RO_2B_32 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 866445E98A9B HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=146 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RPDV_10 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted F1908F7C0C56 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=149 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RPDV_12 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B96A83C0E274 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=116 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RPDV_14 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted B015A7C4E872 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=140 START=01-Feb-2011
INCREMENT WFT_RPDV_21 EPSLMGR 1.10 01-feb-2020 uncounted 01A2AC221C50 HOSTID=ANY ISSUER="Team Evil" ck=121 START=01-Feb-2011

install and copy the lic in the wellflo folder.

when you execute the program, select the second option and search the lic and OK

it works fine

regardsSee More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## rashidalishaikh

the link doesnt work... please share it again

----------


## alaoptr

please the link isnt working

----------


## jrtn

check this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards

----------


## Yamil

Hi thanks a lot for sharing the file...

I see the problem with the license in some computers, What I do is running the program like an administrator by right-clicking in the program icon and selectin de option

I hope it can help you...

----------


## featman

> When i try to run WellFlo i recieve this message: "Checkout of "WELLFLO" failed. License file does not support this version. (-21,126)". I'm running it in Win XP 32 bits,  I already placed the wellflo.dat in the folder. Does anyone knows how to fix it? Thanks a lot.



dear busheler,
I met that problem as above, I had put wellflo.dat in wellflo folder, then run pansys  executive icon, but bounce out these warning notices, I had not found license tool need to install, could you provide with your successful install and run method please! thanks.

----------


## karakurt2

I would like to get acquaint with this program package. Do you have some tutorial papers with datasets? Please share.

----------


## amitkannojia

link not wrking

----------


## jrtn

here is
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jrtn

here is
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello all

Pansystem 2012 released

can anyone have it, please contact me  :Smile: 

i ready to exchange man

best wishes to all

----------


## avinavgautam

can someone tell me the installation procedure.....have been trying but every time getting error message ...."Checkout of WELLFLO failed .License file does not support this version".
I have downloaded the file from     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please guide

----------


## Hamid 01

thanks lot

See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## viniciusrr

The link is broken! Could you post it again?

----------


## henidegushi

I need the license file for Pansystem2011, pls post it by .txt file. Thanks.

----------


## ameer_1240

Please share wellflo software 2011 if anybody have it ................

----------


## Halin

2 Links are dead at 4 shared.com
please upload again~

----------


## holypax

Thank you

----------


## fredd_29

Can you upload the link again pleaseee it doesnt work anymore

----------


## fredd_29

Anyone who has wellflo 2011?

----------


## ciriaco

this link is deleted please upload again

----------


## maxcess2005

Please upload again!!!

----------


## omar2010

Please, Please, could you upload again the Pansystem software.

I will appreciate so much.
Thanks in advance.

Omar

----------


## amitkannojia

link is broken can u put it again

----------


## rchumpi

Hi
Here is the link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



xxx = 4sharedSee More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## UsmanHWU

Link being removed can u please email me download link at muhammad.mech@gmail.com

----------


## mtaufan

Here is Instaler for Wellflo 2012.
Enjoy  :Smile: 

- Instaler:
dropbox.com/s/650s7gdnhap3866/WF%20Installer.zip

- License
dropbox.com/s/iynoga7qcftpacl/wellflo.lic

Can anyone share ReO 2011 License? Thank you very much.

----------


## combatlan

Hi mtaufan,

Thanks for sharing. However, the installer links to nothing. Can you update?

----------


## combatlan

Hi mtaufan,

Thanks for sharing. However, the installer links to nothing. Can you update?

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all

i need your help about wellflo 2012

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all

i need your help about wellflo 2012

----------


## Bonda

please update the link for wellflo 2012

----------


## petroboll

Any have installer wellflo 2012??

----------


## qiang6889

> Here is Instaler for Wellflo 2012.
> Enjoy 
> 
> - Instaler:
> dropbox.com/s/650s7gdnhap3866/WF%20Installer.zip
> 
> - License
> dropbox.com/s/iynoga7qcftpacl/wellflo.lic
> 
> Can anyone share ReO 2011 License? Thank you very much.



This software download link is dead ,pls update,I need This software, or pls send software to my email :user_qiang@163.com ,thanks !!!!!!

----------


## Maunapar

Thank you so much. You are the best

----------


## pedroalvr

some body can send me the link of pansystem 2011 or 2012 please ?

----------


## bharath35

please upload

See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## bharath35

the link doesnt work..please upload

----------


## BoomerUA

please upload

----------


## jomaguti

please upload link

----------


## Yengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pswrd:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## halim78

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> pswrd:
> ...



password is petrolcom.net

----------


## halim78

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> pswrd:
> ...



password is petrolcom.net

----------


## toalam

Perfecto muchas gracias

----------


## wellengineer

Can anyone please re-upload the link for pansystem. Both of the previous links are not working.

----------


## molten

please  upload again !! ...   last link is not working

----------


## amitkannojia

please upload again !! ... last link is not working

----------


## Riz1ul

Please re-upload again, it says the file is deleted due to inactivity.

See More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## molten

yeah , i got the same result ... "Deleted due inactivity" ...     please upload it once   :/

----------


## Jmg

xxx://file.sampo.ru/8ksvq4/

----------


## rodstring

Can you please upload once again? links are dead. Thanks!

----------


## campos

the links is broken again.
I got this message from the URL.
Файла не существует или он был удалён с сервера
The file does not exist or has been deleted from the server

----------


## campos

does someone have some to rr ent file?

----------


## maradona

please, can you uploaded again???

----------


## Murad_75

Test!

----------


## Murad_75

w_w_w.4shared_com/rar/F7jkjPeFce/wfo11.html
w_w_w.4shared_com/rar/F7jkjPeFce/wfo11.html

----------


## Murad_75

w_w_w.4shared_com/zip/vmhbFyIuba/LicenseWellflo2011.html

----------


## Misterry

> w_w_w.4shared_com/zip/vmhbFyIuba/LicenseWellflo2011.html



please* can you uploaded again?

----------


## campos

4shared says that this url is not valid

----------


## corex

Hi guys. I need Weatherford suite new version. I am going to friendly exchange.
I have some new reservoir software: Kappa, Petrel, Eclipse, CMG... new Versions, and more


PM me: karencorex@gmail.comSee More: Weatherford Field Office 2011:  PanSystem 2011 v4.0.39 + Wellflo 2011 v5.2.0.11

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have Weatherford Field Office all package in new version. contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

